# 8n starting mystery



## circuitbob (Jun 19, 2012)

hello everyone, going to ask for a little help with a mystery: 52 ford 8n; running perfectly for long time; ran one day day fine; following day it starts right up, but will stall if choke not held in closed position; let engine warm up that way and after a while could release choke ... but engine hunts for idle speed, and very rough idle; flushed gas from carb, cleaned bowl screen and carb screen, verified good flow of gas to carb.; ??? what could have happened and where do i look next?


----------



## circuitbob (Jun 19, 2012)

*more clues?*

just checked things over again. one post mentioned there were three screen filters ??? but i only have two. anyway, i noticed a wire had broken off a terminal on top of the generator. ? could this in anyway be related to the issue? if or if not, it still raised a new question: what are these connections for anyway?


----------



## circuitbob (Jun 19, 2012)

*full circle*

well, it was the ground wire that had broken off. i repaired it and the the tractor runs great again. still dont understand what happened or why it behaved that way, but at least its fixed. Thanks guys, this really is a great forum.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well cucuitbob, Glad to hear you found the problem. Yes this is a great site, but I'm afraid that not everyone would be available within the 45 minute window that you posted three times about your issue. 
Glad that some previous posts were helpful.


----------

